
Ask HN: Slack for hackers and such? - joell
Is there a slack&#x2F;channel to just shoot the shit with people in the industry someone can recommend? I sometimes find myself bored and curious what interesting minds are out there online..
======
angersock
Have you considered IRC?

Freednode, for example, has some great channels.

